# Talk software to me...



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Ok so I have everything I need lenses, filters, tripod,flash etc... to start me off.

The next thing I need to get my hands on is some software.

I have a Macbook and use iPhoto currently to manage my photos.

I've downloaded a trial version of Lightroom but to be honest not got a clue how to use it but I am going on a photography course next week which should help with this. But before I decide whether to buy Lighting room I was wondering if there were any guides anywhere on the pros/cons of each piece software or what would you recommend?

I want to start creating HDR shots but this looks like it'll cost me an arm and a leg? 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Try darktable on Linux, Lightroom on Mac, GIMP on PC (or lightroom, but that's a taste thing). For HDR, photomatix on PC. There are some other packages around, but that one's a good starting point, especially when thinking about the possibilities.

Bret


----------



## Radlin (Aug 18, 2011)

HDR Darkroom (PC based) is fantastic and the software is easy to use. This was produced by the software only i.e. not multiple shots.










PM me if you want more details


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Cheers guys - I guess I was looking in the right area then as I had come across photomatix as well. 

Will get saving then...


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

photomatix has a free trial, as does Lightroom. Lightroom's not easy if you don't really know what you're doing, but it works well.

Bret


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Eddie, if you need any help with the programs give me a shout as I can use them to a degree and will explain it in extreme leighmans terms lol
I have lightroom etc and a few HDR progs.... It might be worth you considering elements 9 which I s acut down version of photo shop cs 5:thumb:
Phil


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Cheers all, 

Once my battery is recharged going to head to the quayside to figure out how to work the exposure bracketing mode on my camera.

Will download the trial version of photomatix and will take it from there... I tell you what though I am glad I did physics A level otherwise all this photography stuff would make no sense at all!


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

EddieB said:


> Cheers all,
> 
> Once my battery is recharged going to head to the quayside to figure out how to work the exposure bracketing mode on my camera.
> 
> Will download the trial version of photomatix and will take it from there... I tell you what though I am glad I did physics A level otherwise all this photography stuff would make no sense at all!


Mate, get yourself a battery grip off eBay.... Best thing I bought! If you look at a seller called ukpartsdeal they d them for every model and you get 2 batteries which last as good as the original  Only £40 ish and you get a portrait shutter button which is handy:thumb: bah, did you say you've bought filters? 
Phil


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Cheers - will have a look at that battery grip. To be honest battery life has only become an issue in the last couple of weeks as I've been trying to get out with the camera a couple of times a week. 

I bought some cheap ass filters from eBay the other day to see what they're like. Was hoping they'd have arrived today but they aint... will see what they're like but one my mates reckons they're ok for amateurs and to be honest my eye site is crap so not sure I'll pick up on it. 

One thing I am wary about at the moment is about spending **** loads on things like filters for me to upgrade body and lenses in a year or twos time to find out they have a different thread size.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Eddie

Ref your original post I'd recommend

Lightroom 3 - _but_ make sure you use the free 30 day trial to see if its for you - I took a few weeks to get used to it but now I love it and spend most of my time with this piece of software.

PSE9 - I have version 8 of Elements which does all that I need for the odd bits that LR3 can't do

Photomatix - I like this HDR software and it's not too pricey. Again, use the trial to see if you like it

For all just google the software name - there are some excellent video tutorials out there that can teach you loads and, for me, more easily than reading a book

For the filters, if you get a system such as Cokin then the only bit you need to change is the adaptor ring that fastens to your lens. I have a 58mm and 77mm for my Cokin set but am now using my Lee Filters more and more but most of my lenses are 77mm so tend to only need the one adaptor


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

+1 for Elements - £50ish for all it does is great VFM


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

EddieB said:


> Cheers - will have a look at that battery grip. To be honest battery life has only become an issue in the last couple of weeks as I've been trying to get out with the camera a couple of times a week.
> 
> I bought some cheap ass filters from eBay the other day to see what they're like. Was hoping they'd have arrived today but they aint... will see what they're like but one my mates reckons they're ok for amateurs and to be honest my eye site is crap so not sure I'll pick up on it.
> 
> One thing I am wary about at the moment is about spending **** loads on things like filters for me to upgrade body and lenses in a year or twos time to find out they have a different thread size.


Which is what I've just had to do lol. If I was starting over I would buy the Lee gear straight away or if I wasn't gonna spend that much get the Hitech kit but make sure you go for 100 mm slots. Then you only have to buy a different adapter ring to mount the holder which is cheap really. the cheap eBay crewin ones will serve a purpose even if it's only to let you try and decide if you will use them enough to spend more which is what i did. :thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

cheekeemonkey said:


> For the filters, if you get a system such as Cokin then the only bit you need to change is the adaptor ring that fastens to your lens. I have a 58mm and 77mm for my Cokin set but am now using my Lee Filters more and more but most of my lenses are 77mm so tend to only need the one adaptor


I have 72, 77, 82mm adapter rings and ND3, ND grad and 10 stop filters. Don't use them much at the moment, but I tend to have them with anyway. I personally use the 85mm filters, but can understand the desire to start directly with 100mm ones.

Bret


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

bretti_kivi said:


> I have 72, 77, 82mm adapter rings and ND3, ND grad and 10 stop filters. Don't use them much at the moment, but I tend to have them with anyway. I personally use the 85mm filters, but can understand the desire to start directly with 100mm ones.
> 
> Bret


I have ended up having to rebuy filters due to buying the Sigma 10-20 Brett which is as you know so wide you would see the holder. If i hadve known this was a possibility at the time i wouldve bought 100mm and just had to change the ring saving me so much money!


----------

